# If you could write a letter to yourself when you were younger what would you say?



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

If you could write a letter to yourself when you were younger, what would you say and how would you prove it was you? There are so many issues in my life yet unresolved that I don't think I could give the past Chad any advice except to say that I know your feeling bad about not having a girlfriend you feel like a loser and you think you'll die alone but believe me when I tell you Destiny has plans for you, your fate and the fate of that special person will collide, how do I know this, take my word for it I know this better then you could ever imagine. Here's why I know. No one but us could ever know that you kicked broken the chair cause you got upset because the Christmas tree kept falling over, the only people in that house were you and mom. I'm you a Decade from now.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Pretty much it'd consist of:

Don't tell those girls in school you like them, you'll lose a couple friendships that you can't afford to lose.


----------



## Gymnast1000 (May 29, 2011)

Talk to people. Make friends. 
Oh, and don't switch gymnastics for tumbling. Worst decision.
The end.


----------



## Ambitious (Apr 17, 2011)

The 3 C's in Al-Anon

- I didn't cause my loved one's alcoholism
- I can't control my loved one's behaviour
- I can't cure my loved one's alcoholism

THIS IS SO TRUE ABOUT EVERYONE WITH ALCOHOLISM/ADDICTION..............


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

joinmartin said:


> Dear younger Marty,
> 
> Don't go for what you think you can get because right now, what you think you can get is just an illusion in your head.
> 
> ...


Give this man a trophy for letter of the year, that is the most honest and funniest letter I have seen in a long time. It's not as funny as the dramatic break up letter some girl wrote to her boyfriend on youtube but post of the year :clap


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

- Don't stay on the internet, go back by phase 3 and 4 and give Big Jan, Zekes, and Vyron a shout. Get back outside, because those dudes will have your back.

- DON'T WASTE YOUR MONEY! You see that first $500 you have? Don't listen to Nikki and buy those sneakers. Yes you deserve it because you work hard in that shop everyday, but that splurge on those expensive sneakers will be the first of MANY splurges to come. Listen to your gut G, don't get the sneakers and save your money.

- Go out with Deidra. You already know she is crazy about you, and it doesn't matter what your friends say. She is a cool *** person, and you guys get along so well. You will miss a very big opportunity, and a lot of what ifs will pop up in your head if you don't. If you don't go out with her, you two will have a brief kiss on the bus, but that's it. Nothing else will come out of it and you will feel like crap for not giving her a chance.

- Stand up to your father. He seems like freaking Goliath to you, but it will do more damage to you if you don't. He is not invincible.



I'll probably let him know that its me by telling him some things that no one in this world besides me and whatever higher being there is up there knows.

Then I'll end it with, 
"Don't **** up this time G, this is your second chance"


----------



## Fromheretoeternity (Apr 3, 2011)

Dear younger me, 

Don't become friends with this girl you just met, she'll ruin your life. She'll attack you by pretending someone else is in her body and also pulling your hair pretending you have a bug in it. She'll lower your self-esteem. And make your friends withdraw you. She'll also make you throw out all your clothes. Beware for others in high school to insult you a lot by calling you a complete idiot. Don't date this boy, he'll pretend to love you and hurt you. If he says how he feels about you, don't fall for it because he pretends to love you. Don't let anyone threaten you because something bad will happen which will scare you. Don't drink too much to try impress anyone because you will end up in hospital nearly dying. Just be more careful of people and don't let them hurt you in any way.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Dear younger Shannon,

Please try hard in school and get good grades. If you had gotten better grades I probably wouldn't be where I am now.

Get your YW Medallion and patriarchal blessing.

In the eleventh grade there will be a guy named John in your math class. You like him and he likes you, don't screw that up.

Practice the flute more often, try a sport, take ballet or something, just do something.

Baseball is seriously the coolest sport ever; start watching the Mariners now. Right now they're good but when I started watching them they were just starting to get terrible.

That's all I can think of for now.

♥ Shannon


----------



## theJdogg (Sep 18, 2009)

Dear dogg,

You know all those relationships that you backed away from? Just do it. **** them anyways. Don't give a **** about the consequences. 
You are a capable individual and don't let anyone tell you otherwise. When you turn 21, stay away from all-you-can-drink nights at the bars. It's not good. Also stay away from one-sided friendships and druggies. 
Don't buy your vanagon. It's fun, but you let your better car rot. 
Peace 
Old dogg


----------



## RyanAdams (Aug 15, 2008)

Dear Ryan,

At some point you're going to get really lonely facing the idea that you'll be alone forever. A girl is going to come along who is very sweet to you. You will ask her out, she will say yes, and you will go out for a long time. You think you'll end up married and you won't be alone anymore. But you'll be wrong. She will end up completely shattering your heart. And not just when she breaks up with you on Christmas. Four years later while trying desperately to avoid info abut her, you'll accidentally see she's happily moved on in a big way while you struggle. No girl, no anything. You will fall into a deep depression, having confirmed that she was always better than you in every way. It will lend credence to the idea that you might actually be worthless. You'll spend the rest of your life depressed, alone, and in pain. I wish this wouldn't happen, but life seemed to go otherwise. You'd probably be best to avoid this girl. Even though there were great memories, the result seems to be pain that won't subside. I know it seems counterintuitive, but I believe you could better adjust to being alone all your life than live with the visions of her with someone else. It doesn't look to me like things are going to get better, so I want to try to spare you this pain. I'm sorry, but it's probably for the best.

You're an amazing guy, pretty good looking, tough, funny, selfless, always there for others, and you can wear the hell out of a nice suit. But it never seems to be good enough. I hope you can get used to this, cause it's gonna be a long haul. All the best! 


Ryan

Also, invest in gold....you'll see.


----------



## RyanAdams (Aug 15, 2008)

joinmartin said:


> And I wonder if your younger self can write back along the lines of:
> 
> "I can't avoid her. There's good learnings and memories to take from the experience and would you want me to miss out on all of that just because it ends in heartache. Stories can be good despite of the bad things that happen in them, can they not? Can you give me the strength I will need to let her go? To set her down? To be happy that she has moved on? After all, all relationships have their time and each of us has an appointment with being dust...why give everything away to the memory of this woman? And, when you can speak to me in such a manner as this, how can I ever be alone?"


My younger self should have not asked her out. It's been four years and I've only been on one date. She's got someone to be with, while I'm alone. To see that puts me in a pain I wouldn't wish on anyone, because I truly loved her and thought she was the one. If I can't find anyone to apply the lessons I learned, then being in pain makes no sense to me. I do appreciate the input, though. It's nice to have someone to talk to about this stuff.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

i would say your life is gonna suck,change it!


----------



## Devil (Apr 25, 2011)

Dear younger me,

The people who added you online don't really want to 'be your friend' so be more cautious there will be conflicts and they'll use you for things that are unnecessary to making you feel llike you have someone there for you is just being impulsive be careful.. Later on you'll find better people so spend that time learning! Learning will make your future more enjoyable for you.

You'll lose the people you don't think would throw you away.. in all realisticness they are just using you for things. Please pay attention to peoples intentions instead of taking everything like every living being is 'safe' there is a load of great people too. Just... PLEASE understand that everyone isn't going to treat you like a human being.

Be more aggressive don't let the school decide which classes you should be in, you're way better then that they don't know which classes you can actually do fine in. You'll regret it later on when you have to redo it all and redo it at.

Smile! Learn to smile, it will give off a better impression to people.

~~~

*Everyone can say tons of things to their self in the past... live for the future don't dwell on 'what you should of done in the past' each failure is a brick in the wall of life. You'll fail tons of times trying to 'feel better' but then you'll learn to do stuff properly later on. For everyone who has regrets that stab them in the heart each time they think about it... don't feel that way, most people don't even care about 'what they've done/what they do to others' and they can be quite awful. Give yourself a cheesy self hug and appreciate how far you've made it from the events that have hurt you. You're all special in your own ways and I look up to plenty of your different abilities that you'll never know you have.. only others can see them. So embrace yourself!*


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

- When he says he'll buy you whatever you want, don't ask for a bottle of bubbles. Please. 

- Loosen up! Seriously, stop being such a damn perfectionist and enjoy yourself. 'Cause you'll have time to worry yourself later! Just live & laugh & love.

- Don't take that music class in ninth grade. It turns out terribly. Opt for art instead!

- Don't give mum that money. Don't. You'll regret it.

- Sometimes things are ****ty but they do get better. So, you know, roll with it.

So far, that's all I have to say to my younger self. I'm sure that list will accumulate and my future self will have things to say to my present self.

- Ohhh, and get into soccer. Could be fun!


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

Dear Past Self,

Make mistakes. Lots and lots and lots of them. Life is more fun that way. 

--Future Self

P.S. That sweatshirt doesn't look that good on you. Stop wearing it every ****ing day.


----------



## percyblueraincoat (Jun 2, 2009)

RyanAdams said:


> My younger self should have not asked her out. It's been four years and I've only been on one date. She's got someone to be with, while I'm alone. To see that puts me in a pain I wouldn't wish on anyone, because I truly loved her and thought she was the one. If I can't find anyone to apply the lessons I learned, then being in pain makes no sense to me. I do appreciate the input, though. It's nice to have someone to talk to about this stuff.


No worries. But there were good times along the way? Would you really want your younger self denied those?

You fear and dislike being alone, do you not? If your younger self doesn't ask her out, that would lead to him being alone, would it not? So, by asking your younger self not to ask this woman out, you're asking him to live what you fear? He can't do that. He will follow through with the pattern of your life. He has to. He can't have the insight that he ought not to have asked her out unless he actually does ask her out, date her and marry her.

I'm not going to pretend I know how much you've hurt. Doing that would be an insult. Heck, I nearly died and I'd still rather do that again than go through the stuff you've obviously gone through. But it's not over.

Relationships have their time. Their success is not judged on whether they lasted until the end of your life. They teach us things.

She has someone and yet you've felt alone. She felt alone, no doubt, until she found someone. Perhaps she still feels alone? Who knows. You can be alone surrounded by people and none of us can read other people's minds never mind the stuff in the heart.

But you loved her. And part of that love was the want to see her happy? Maybe you get more than one "one". Maybe you're lucky like that?

It hurts. And might be an idea to process this before going out dating because those women you meet are not going to be her so best not see them through the image and feelings that are to do with her.

You are a good person who clearly makes people happy. Women are not charity cases. She saw something in you and other women will and do the same. At your own pace, of course. But new opportunities are out there when you're ready.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

joinmartin said:


> Dear younger Marty,
> 
> Don't go for what you think you can get because right now, what you think you can get is just an illusion in your head.
> 
> ...


Ah yes, finally we get to see the personal side of the psychotherapist! :b

Btw, how was the college experience? Was it really a "loner's" life with all the class work? I got from that statement, no, you had a social life.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

That is a pretty amazing story. No wonder you feel beauty is in the eye of the beholder. You probably are a good looking guy anyway! The "ladies man!" Interesting story Marty


----------



## Nathan Talli (Dec 13, 2010)

5 15 23 44 51 powerball 9


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Dear Young Pita:

No, actually, being a nerd won't impress anyone. This is news to you, I know.

- Older Pita


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Nathan Talli said:


> 5 15 23 44 51 powerball 9


Haha, genius! :yes


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Nathan Talli said:


> 5 15 23 44 51 powerball 9


Exactly what I was thinking. :lol

Thank you for sharing your stories hickorysmoked and joinmartin. Very interesting reads. Enjoyed them a lot.  I'm scared to talk to my younger self. It's embarassing. Maybe later I might try.


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

Write that sh*t girl!


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

^ wow, just read the whole thing. if anything, i'm taking a few steps closer, cruncher.



MojoCrunch said:


> You confront your ex roommate about the money she owes you and call her bf out for all the problems he caused. As a result of standing up to this bully you get your head bashed into a wall and when he calls the police ON YOU, you are blamed for assaulting a guy that is about 80 lbs heavier than you.


_(really? that's terrible )_


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow that was heartfelt, MC. :hug



> buys you taco bell


made me lol (sorry!)


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

Mojo, I'm sorry you had to go through this, but admire your honesty and determination to "rebuild." You really let it fly here. Good for you.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

MojoCrunch said:


> Okay, so I've rewritten this twice. And am still embarrassed about it. Anyone that reads this will most definitely be taking a few steps back away from me after reading all this ****.


:squeeze
I'm baffled why anyone would do something like that, what you just wrote took a lot of guts. That guy that hurt you physically sounds like a immense coward, what a prick.


----------



## katling (Mar 3, 2011)

Wow, Mojo... very cathartic. I'm glad you were able to come out with one big lesson that you learned through all of that, and start to focus on your future.

Anywho... When I was 15 I wrote this letter to myself. I don't remember exactly what made me write it, but I'm glad I did. It keeps me from dwelling too much on my past and all my regrets.

_Keep out, future me. You're not welcome in your old home. I'm sorry, but you've changed. I know you want to be me again, I know there are a gazillion things you want to tell me. But, I'm so sorry, I just can't hear you, and if I could, would I listen? Listen, I really am sorry. and I know I'm just hurting myself - but there's really nothing I can do to make you (and I) feel better. So, future self, you've heard what I've had to say. I know you're listening from your distant viewpoint - Hey self, I'll meet you there tomorrow._


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

Wow Mojo, you have definitely been through a lot. Those experiences are once in a lifetime, and it seems you have definitely learned from them, which is amazing in itself. Keep your head up and continue to press on. You definitely deserve a round of applause, and there's no reason I can think of for someone to take a step back, but definitely a couple steps forward. Thanks for sharing your letter.


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Do something to stop this this thing called *DEPRESSION* that's about to come your way.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks for the support guys. You have no idea how appreciative I am. I'm all teared up. I'm still extremely embarassed about it and I was contemplating deleting this as I woke up this morning. Sorry for unleashing my life story. I should probably also mention that the douche that beat me up also almost got me thrown in jail (which is why I don't trust police), but somehow my dad got me out of that. But he's getting what's coming to him and it's pretty nice to see karma do its magic. Anyway, I certainly learned who is true. And really all I can do is learn from this crap because there is no reversing it.

I think everyone has a story to tell and pretty much learns their way in life differently. We all have our problems. It's kind of cool knowing the things that shape a person. I guess one thing I realized is that regardless of your situation you have choices and depending on what you choose, that ultimately shapes your life. So in a way, you do have control over your life, even when you think you don't.

Anyway, I really appreciate it again. :group


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

What book changed your life? (if you don't mind me asking...)


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

StevenGlansberg said:


> What book changed your life? (if you don't mind me asking...)


Uhhm....that's embarassing too. It's quite unexpected.


----------



## Invalid Username (May 25, 2011)

Dear Brendan,

Girls are not disgusting and you should try to socialise with them unlike what I did.

-------------

However if past me reads this and acts, a paradox will be created.


----------



## AvacadoFool (Jun 1, 2011)

Dear elementary school me:

Do not change at all. 

Sincerely, 

you


----------



## Shannanigans (Feb 27, 2011)

to the younger me,

stand up for yourself, pay more attention, _dont_ throw the rock, brush your hair!, and tell her not to marry him...


----------



## Alx (Sep 6, 2010)

Dear Alex,

This is the best tip you'll get in your entire life: Be a loner. Stop being afraid of judgement or being a social freak. You are. Embrace who you are. Those who judge you don't deserve you. I know what you'll say: "But that's everyone!" and I know that IS everyone. That won't change for quite a bit, those shallow, blind, backstabbing clones. Julia is the only person you need right now. She is like you, Alex. She will be your best friend, sooner or later, because your roads will cross soon. Don't make the mistake of getting romantically attracted to her, because she isn't cold, or shallow. She just doesn't seek someone.
You know, just try not to mess with love for a while. You know we don't have the guts for it, and it will turn against us. Julia and the occasional pal are all you need, and that's what she thinks too.
I almost forgot. You underestimate yourself. I still do, and it's not worth it. You know we are better. We can't focus much, with all the analysis and people and that song stuck in your mind. But cleanse them, focus, and blow them away. And animate, for crying out loud. Do not waste another summer, Alex. We have a gift, and that gift should not be wasted. Get Flash, the latest. Get a Bamboo, the cheapest. Bind your button to "Next Frame" and just animate.
Get used to backstabs, Alex. You'll get many of them, I'm not gonna lie. Don't be afraid to hurt people, because they are less than you and the only person that's gonna be there for you is yourself. They are ephemeral, just stab them, reap them and move. Don't give a crap about what they think. Wear whatever outcast clothes you want to wear and let your hair grow to your knees! Screw the muggles and gather those like you! Dab into poetry, let out what you feel and give no damn. Am I a snob? Am I a chauvinistic, arrogant loner? Yes, yes I am. Show your good side only to those worth it and wear heavy back armor.

PS: Don't make a damn Facebook account, unless you want to really see the world of douchebaggery around you. What happens in real life is more than enough.


----------



## Scarlet Tanager (Jun 17, 2011)

I would say: BELIEVE IN YOUR DREAMS!! YOU'LL GET THERE SOMEDAY! :teeth


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

Not pulling the trigger was really a good idea after all


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

Dear young ViLLiO,

Here are the winners of every horse race and Super Bowl:

[winners here]

Sincerely,
Old ViLLiO


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

Powerful words people. I would probably script an essay of all the horrible moments in my life, and with the power of hindsight ultimately take a different path in life.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Not quite prepared to make a full letter but I would make sure it contains this phrase at some point.

"While the rich have money, the young have time. You wouldn't dream of flushing a $20 bill down the toilet, so don't do the same with the days of your life.... What I'm trying to say is.... stop playing so many effing video games, perfect yourself, make yourself useful to future employers and go out and ****ing get laid!"


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

"life is hard but the suffering is transient."


----------



## wootmehver (Oct 18, 2007)

Dear Me,

I know this sounds crazy but I am your future you writing this to you from the year 2011. You have got to realize that your parents are total losers who had no business raising kids...I wouldn't even let them own a goldfish for that matter. They wrecked your life and on top of it you have severe, crippling SA and maybe even autism. Do not push them down the stairs and risk ending up in juvy, tempting as it might seem. You have got to do your best and not rely on them to help you as they are hopeless nutcases. Here are the hot stocks you need to buy with the money you get from cutting neighbors lawns...


----------



## Hamtown (Jun 10, 2010)

Listen Alex(says im from the future and something to prove it):
1.Believe in yourself,what you think and express everything you feel.You are totally fine the way you are and those feelings you feel just let them be.You do not need to worry about what others think of you.They are really awesome people.You may never have had a role model around but you need to be confident in yourself no matter what.

2.Stay away from those jerks and stay with your true friends, you know thats where you want to be.

3.Under all circumstances STAY AWAY FROM MARIJUANA..STOP NOW.

4.You know are actually extremely good looking.Don't worry if you think are skinny, no one gives a damn.

5.When you meet a girl called Kate at Alans party be extremely cautious and don't become intimate.Take this extremely seriously, do not get close and do not ever get involved to closely with her.

6.Ben is going through a hard time but you must stay away from him,don't worry he turns out fine.Don't buy into his giving,if he blames you for not seeing him, just stay away.

7.And Alex.You need to talk to someone.Tell your mum no matter what to go see the psychologist *blabsddsjd* and let all that confusion out.I know how you feel towards her but you don't have to tell her anything, she will take you anyway.Tell him how you feel.Trust me,you are normal dude, life will be amazing if you do this.Ask him what mindfulness is too.

And here are some lottery numbers.

I KNOW YOU ARE SKEPTICAL BUT PLEASE FOLLOW ALL THIS ADVICE.PEACE MAN, REMEMBER:STAY WITH YOUR GOOD MATES,BELIEVE IN YOURSELF,STAY IN SCHOOL!!!


----------



## Chellie (Jun 21, 2011)

Ironpain said:


> If you could write a letter to yourself when you were younger, what would you say and how would you prove it was you? There are so many issues in my life yet unresolved that I don't think I could give the past Chad any advice except to say that I know your feeling bad about not having a girlfriend you feel like a loser and you think you'll die alone but believe me when I tell you Destiny has plans for you, your fate and the fate of that special person will collide, how do I know this, take my word for it I know this better then you could ever imagine. Here's why I know. No one but us could ever know that you kicked broken the chair cause you got upset because the Christmas tree kept falling over, the only people in that house were you and mom. I'm you a Decade from now.


This is such an interesting topic.

I would say. Dear. Chellie, Do not waste four years of your life in a dead end relationship because you are afraid to walk away. Trust your first instincts since they always prove to be correct.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

Okay, here's what I would say:

Do. Don't beat yourself up for who you are and for the mistakes you make. Because, Sam, it is enough just to do, and to be. do what you think is right, and be who you really are, and you can't go wrong. I know you hate yourself, and you are so confused. But that doesn't mean you're not amazing. You have problems, and we can't deny that. But you are not just your problems. You're also a million other things.
You should try harder to take compliments to heart. they feel like insults, but people mean well when they compliment you.

get out of the therapy you're in. seeing don four times a week and having your mom drive you every time is not helping. it's using all your afternoons that you could be doing so much more with. deep down, you don't feel especially helped. you still feel lost despite your therapy. so leave. I did, and it has made a huge difference.

Don't live for who you think you are today, live for who you want to be tomorrow.

Keep writing. You're good at it. It's one of the things you have to offer to the world. Don't ignore your talents and good qualities, because ignoring them will only take away something good and true that can help other people like you.

Again: do. You'll feel happier if you do than if you don't. This goes for essentially anything. Do things. Run. Talk. Walk. Volunteer. Play music. Socialize. Read. Write. Engage. Swim. Work. Verbs are key. Without them you won't get anywhere or realize your potential. This is something that I have a lot of trouble with. Always trust the verb.

Your life hasn't even begun yet. Things will happen to you that will make you realize that the world is a far bigger and more beautiful place than you have thought. Don't give up, because things are absolutely going to get better. No question about that. One day you'll wake up in a stark room in a hospital and wonder at how things changed so much for you. How hannah, debra, and mariah broke the window your heart was kept in and let in the light. The light is always going to come and go. But you can rest assured that it will always, always come back.

Remember that people are there for you. You get hurt easily and imagine that people don't like you. But that's not true. People are often judging you based on your appearance and mannerisms; remember that these do not define you, and that when you think people see all of your fears and inner thoughts, they are really just seeing an ordinary, shy boy.

From me. Sam.


----------



## MissElley (May 15, 2011)

I'd say...

Hey little girl. Don't grow up too fast. Life's better now.


----------



## iamf1fth (May 20, 2011)

little baby fifth, sweety.. u should stop bein a bully cause when u get a bit old, there`ll be a time when you`ll turn up worse than those who u`r bullying. :/


----------



## oBSama (Mar 1, 2009)

dear xx

you know what is your biggest asset, it is something u r being criticized by those around you, the fact that u always seem to be absent-minded about your environment, it means you are yourself, you are natural, you can exhibit your social skills in a way as good as they are and they are undoubtedly better than many. you can use your hands without fear. but let me tell you these simple qualities can change and time may see you begging for these trivial and otherwise unattended day-to-day task doing abilities, so keep thanking your GOD for what you have already and dont run for things


----------



## masticatedZagreus (Jun 28, 2011)

Dear 15 year old me:

Learn what it means to enjoy a golden mean. Meet yourself halfway. That way, you'll be slightly less successful when you're up for wholeheartedly flinging yourself into life and less of a recluse/misanthropist when you do crash and burn...because you will, bud. Right now, your secret is that you're not as smart as everyone thinks you are. You're just remarkably good at putting on the proper camouflage. What I'm trying to say here, man, is give people a shot. You're telling yourself, hey, my parents dragged me across the country for the dozenth time three years before I'm due to graduate HS...what's the point? They have their groups. College will be better. 
Well, in college, you're pretty much going to go tits up because you don't have the social skills that you were supposed to develop in high school. The only real difference is...(guess what?)...there's just more people. More groups to be excluded from. Try and have a bit of fun while you're still in high school. Drink, party, go a bit wild, even if you hate yourself for it afterwards...but, more importantly, learn to see the best in people. The best things in life tend to happen when you're not looking for them...this doesn't mean don't try. 
In another two years, you're going to meet a girl the day before your 18th birthday. You're going to think that she's just about the neatest thing that ever happened to you. You're going to spend the next two and a half years of your life working in a job you hate to buy expensive things for her because you feel so lousy about yourself that you think you have to *buy* her affection. You're going to have some amazing moments, bud, and, later on, you're going to tell yourself that life, in hindsight, was worth living for those moments.
And you know that thing? The thing that you've been so ashamed of for years? It's perfectly normal. Oh, and those unfounded anxieties that your parents sent you to a shrink about...they were true. Every one of them.
Also, you need to start reading some real books. If you do, then you'll have some very shrewd insights into the next few years of your life. Read Dostoevsky's "The Idiot." Almost anything by him, in fact. Read Wallace's "Infinite Jest."
And you know that other thing you've thought about from time to time? Yeah. That's the one. There's more to that then you imagine now. Think it over.
Here's a sitrep for you. Your father's an *******. Your mother's a victim. Your sister's just as emotionally screwed up as you are. Hang in there.


----------



## tropic (May 28, 2011)

Dear 14 year old me:

I know being a teenager sucks ***, but you know what? It gets better, and I know it, because I'm the 19th year old you, so listen to me:

Stop seeing good where there is none. They aren't your friends, don't try to make excuses for their behaviours. Stop trying to trick yourself. You can't save the world, you can't save those girls, they're mean. Get away from them because they couldn't care less about you. Focus on what your mom says, she has more experience than you, she isn't trying to annoy you, she only wants the best for her daughter.
You have real friends, you don't need to put up with their sh*t. You're awesome the way you are, you look fine, it's okay to read books and be smart, you're not a loser, not a freak and you have real friends,so stop caring for people who don't care about you and who will just keep hurting you. Stop caring about what other people think so much.


----------



## finch (Jun 6, 2011)

Dear Little Miss, 

At this time of your life you're probably trying to figure out what you did wrong and if the life you lead is normal. To be honest it is not. Do not let other people tell you, that you are one in the many of kids that will suffer like this and that what you feel is common, do not let them think you are crazy. You have to be strong for yourself, you cannot save the people around you, you do not need to fight them. Sometimes, smile at your parents and siblings, even after everything is said and done, you still love them dearly. 

Love, 
Ma'am

P.S. later on when those men come to touch you, don't resist, shove them into traffic.


----------



## bigboi (Mar 2, 2011)

I would say. Get er done.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Hey this is me from 16 years in the future. We're gonna make sure now you don't **** up your life so listen some basic life lessons.Forget about these things cause they ain't gonna so sh*t:



- concentrating on learning, getting good grades and coming out as one of the best students, things like this won't matter, just focus on promoting school and thats all; don't waiste ALL your time learning, better go out to parties, socialize, make lots of friends; a grade A student ISNT your key to success in life as u have been told, forget it

- trying to be nice to other, speaking politely, staying put at your place and don't involving in other's business, this is gonna make u look shy, retracted, weak, dumb and stupid; the bad boy status is gonna bring you WAY more respect, admiration and popularity, stop being the nice guy, you're not doing yourself a favor

- respecting f*cking teachers when all other classmates makes fun of them and treats them like jokes, trust me following others will make you integrate yourself in the group and spare you the future isolation that will come because (but not only) this aspect

- listening to your parents that your shyness will disappear with time or when u grow older and waiting for it to do so is wrong, don't do that, go out experiment with girls now, don't wait till 21 years old when you will be so much f*cked you will not be able to do it at all

Important things to do:

-stop being so sincere with what u think, don't ever talk about your insecurities; being hypocrite in some situations where u have to agree to the group, even though deep down u don't think that way helps a lot, so don't express your true feelings when the group thinks otherwise, or you will be subject to laughter and isolation cause you're different; think like them, say like them, but act like u feel

- be mean, make fun of ppl when u can, try to bring them down, despite of what u think now, those things will make them fear you and as a consequence respect you, being nice to them will bring out the opposite, yeah I know u may go like ''wtf'' now but its the truth

-these are general guidelines, life is a races, its a survival contest where the strongest survive, no matter the methods used, the compromises taken and the harm you have to do to others, so leave pity and mercy aside cause it ain't gonna help u; i might sound diabolic now, but you'll understand in 5-10 years and you'll thank me (yourself)


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

Change is inevitable, you'll deal with it now and later. It's not the end of the world, you'll re-adjust. Be true to yourself don't contort your personality for anyone else. Figure out who your real friends are, and pick your battles. Above all, just live your life kid, that's only chance you've got for real happiness.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Dear Younger Me,

You're in a bad place right now and, you know this, but you don't know why. Take the steps necessary to figure out what is wrong before the threat of experiencing worse symptoms develops. Stop denying it, don't brush it off. What you're feeling is very real, but believe me when I say there are ways around all of the drama. Focus. Do NOT let anyone tell you what to do or how to live your life. Work with what you've got and you'll be as confident as ever. You just haven't tapped into what you're good at yet because your mind is preoccupied. Stop loathing yourself and blaming people, as it's not going to change anything. Worry only about fixing what is broken instead of mulling over the details.


----------



## jingeliot (Jul 8, 2011)

Dear young me, 
Haha, look like you get in to another problem and don't know how to get out. You are such a problem person, man. Have you "kill" the chicken inside you yet ? Mediation or mind-set is the best way to kill your coward now. I know that you don't have enough experience to figure out the courage of the man and the fake courage of those people who do many thing stupid, ugly, hit or bully other just to cover thier "chicken" inside them. 
But you must understand that you don't need to know what is courage. Just follow my lead annd no question, ow you don't need to recognize it yet . Let me teach you, get your *** out your bed or your chair. Contract at least two of your " very old" friend, after that, in afternoon, get our *** outside, eat, and make eyes contract, say "hi" random people.
I know, i know you will ask it is too ****ing hard to do. Anyway, if you can't kill chicken inside you, just make it become a "superpower chicken" . That's something you should proud about. Well, kidding a little, just to make you relax.
NOW, wherever you feel discourage to do the first thing, open this.




Read the lyric, turn on your volume, rock, dance, just sing along the english lyric

I don't have the time to stand still; I don't have the allowance to think
With all of the thoughts I have in my heart, I go into the scorching battle
The wall of power and darkness of my heart are extremely big
You absolutely won't lose against them, right? *Overcome your limit*
Now there's nothing but things I don't understand
But I'll only advance on this goad which I believe in
No matter who the enemy or ally is, I don't care
You won't let go of my hand, right? It's a crimson vow
Forever, forever, I can keep chasing
Endlessly, endlessly, after the courage toward tomorrow
Endlessly, endlessly, after the broiling heart, with you
Your smile and children's dreams overflowed into hope all the time
No matter what, I must protect them to the end, as long as my hot blood gushes
Because anything is fine, I want a world in which no one cries
I'll absolutely find the key to the truth
No matter how many times we're to make mistakes and get depressed
We mustn't give up; let's face forward
With all of my heart, embracing
This mission to protect the precious things, it's a crimson vow
Oh&#8230;Oh&#8230;Da&#8230;
Oh&#8230;Oh&#8230;Da&#8230;
Now there's nothing but things I don't understand
But I'll only advance on this goal which I believe in
No matter who the enemy or ally is, I don't care
You won't let go of my hand, right? It's a crimson vow
Forever, forever, I can keep chasing
Endlessly, endlessly, after the courage toward tomorrow
Forever, forever, I can keep chasing
Endlessly, endlessly, after the broiling heart, with you

You will see your are incredible, very strongly, confident, contract your friend immediately, don't think, just do it fast.


----------



## Nevay (May 16, 2011)

Dear younger self:

-Buy a bottle of bleach it will do wonders..trust me, the sooner the better.
-Understand not much will change till after you move countries, you're too young now to know that you need the change of culture in order to evolve. Trust your loner instinct, create hobbies, get good at something. Utilize your time better, prepare for better things to come. Things will certainly get better for you.
-I know you love her but do not trust K, she does not have your best interests at heart! Try to make other friends, spend time with other people..and NOT G, stay away from her too, she is not the be trusted. They will end up good friends later, believe it or not...Oh, and K will replace you with H eventually. Ouch..
-Try not to be so oblivious or shy to the guys in high school you could have gotten together with, instead of no one or those stupid losers ahhh...stay away from them too, it will all come back to bite u in the *** soon..
-That night with T where you dropped acid? Yeah DON'T. Or don't go back to H's house midway through, you will regret that more than you'll ever know...
-If you run into these guys? Stay far, far away from them: T, I, S, R, F,
-DO NOT MOVE/ GO TO COLLEGE DOWN SOUTH. IT WILL BE A VERY BAD YEAR FOR YOU.
-Please please please reconsider your first piercing...
-Don't buy the drumkit, trust me

I know there's more but even following these few things will improve your future (or my now past) dramatically. Best of luck. 

(Wonder what I'll be saying to myself 25 years from now?! Buzzy..)


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

'It gets better' or 'behave' lol.


----------



## mastershake (Jun 8, 2011)

"Stop picking your nose...and get in shape, tubby."


----------



## missalyssa (Jun 18, 2011)

Dear 14 year-old-self,

Don't be afraid to change to become who you're meant to be. So what if people in elementary school thought of you as weird. You were effing weird, but that's over now, right? No more make-believe. You've got to care about yourself if you want other people to care about you. Don't hide behind other characters, project those characteristics (which are all aspects of you) on your own physical self!

Smile. Be outgoing. Tell yourself you're outgoing. Joke in class. Answer questions. Talk to your neighbours. Strike up conversation with a new person each day. Laugh a lot. Invite people to go out. Tell stories. Do spontaneous funny things. Watch movies and learn funny quotes. Dance. It's okay to disobey your parents every now and then, they love you no matter what. Tell a guy when you like him.

Wear makeup. Change your hairstyle. Dye your hair. Lose weight. Wear flattering clothes. Smile. Make friends with people and go out to parties. Get a little wild. Let some people in, tell them secrets.

Things might get tough, but only if you let yourself fall into that pit of depression. Do these things and you might make it without falling there.
~A.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

Dear Nathaniel,

Life aint easy. Quit being nice because you are better than you think. All you need to do is ask, questions lead to answers. I know you don't think anything is wrong, but your family is ****ed up, but we are tall. Keep your chin up dog, and you're gonna find out that Tech N9ne is better than Eminem haha. You got everything it takes, be happy you have a family that loves you. You're going to meet some knuckle heads of all kind, keep your distance and understand what real family is. Life aint easy. Beautiful women don't come easy. Don't be scared, act like a male and dominate.

Love,

Nate


----------



## Josie (Dec 8, 2008)

Dear Josie,

Stop with the excuses. I know you hate to hear this, but: DO IT ANYWAYS. You'll feel a ton of anxiety, but you need to physically force yourself to enter that information and press "submit application". Let the employer decide whether or not you are right for the job. I'll tell you one thing: most will decide you aren't, so you _don't_ need to restrict yourself anymore.

Guess what happens if you give up in order to maintain a minimal sense of comfort? Pain. Physical pain. It's not worth it, it simply isn't. Do yourself a favor: set yourself up for success, not failure. Don't just imagine your life magically getting better in the future, take steps to get there! Look for a job, get your driver's license, look into school. And while you're at it, cut your diet down. You don't even have to jump into an exercise regimen just yet. Future you got 1/3 into her goal just by switching to better foods and appropriate portions.

You are always waiting for something, but I'm going to break it to you now... You're not actually waiting for anything. Your anxiety will never get better on its own. It never has, and it never will. Pushing yourself towards overcoming it will SUCK at first. It will hurt, you will feel stupid, you will hate it and you will hate yourself. The good news? It gets better! You just have to work for it.

The first few job applications suck. Here you are, putting yourself out there for the first time ever. Undoubtedly, you will get attached and start to really, really hope for one of these few positions. You will probably not hear back, and if you do, they will probably reject you. Sorry, that's the way the world works. You are one lucky expletive if you find a job on the first few shots. It hurts, but remember what I said? It gets better! The important thing to realize is they are not rejecting YOU as a PERSON. Chances are, it's just that they had more experienced candidates.

Eventually, you will learn that every application is another name on your list of jobs you need to follow up with. It doesn't hurt to do some positive thinking, but don't start fantasizing about a job until you hear something good back, because it will probably end in disappointment. But look at it this way: rejections don't hurt nearly as bad, and there's nowhere near as much pressure and anxiety when you apply for jobs at that point. Take your rejections and use it to motivate yourself. One job turns you down? Apply for five more!

Since you're younger me, you're living with your parents. Quick note here, mom is going to betray dad and screw him REALLY HARD. Surprised? Duh, of course not. But when that witch puts her hands on you, CALL. THE. COPS. Oh yeah, she's going to try and choke you. But anyways, if the rest of the family gets mad, tell them that she DOES NOT have the right to put her hands on you and YOU fully deserve to be secure in your own home.

But that wasn't the point I was going to make, because for a majority of the time, her only crime will be acting like a massive moody cow. Take her silent treatments as a favor, focus your sights only on your future. Dad WILL give you rides anywhere you need if you insist on them. He might be acting like a grumpy old man, but later on when you bring it up, he's going to insist he was joking and that you should have pushed him harder. Call him on that bluff, but make sure to get up early and shower to prove you REALLY wanted this ride today.

Do something that gets you out of the house and making friends-- preferably volunteering. Future you would volunteer, she just can't afford the transportation. But protip, it looks really nice on a resume while you're job hunting, so get that experience. Bonus points for making friends and networking your way into a job. Even more bonus points for exposing yourself to social situations. So far, it has been the NUMBER ONE most effective method for your future self in overcoming anxiety (it's even working for my bee and wasp phobia).

Do all of these things, and start setting yourself up for a better future. Don't allow yourself to stagnate, because you WILL regress and your anxiety WILL get worse again. I don't know if you, or I, will ever be cured, but as long as you just keep going, you will see improvement and it will last.

But, Josie? I only learned these things after I felt the consequences of not doing them. I'm not sure words can effectively describe what the ride has been like all this time. I can tell you what to do and why, but I'm not sure you'll be able to appreciate how dire it is that you follow these instructions without ever FEELING the reason why.

Well, in any case, I hope the experiences that come with this alternate path make you stronger in a better way than hitting rock bottom and having to climb back up does.

Sincerely,
Future Josie

PS: DEFINITELY fly to Washington to go camping with your boyfriend in 2009. That adorable orange and white kitten? BEST. CAT. EVER. He'll turn out to be freaking GORGEOUS. Also, in December on the night before you return to WA for good, tell your boyfriend to keep him inside the room the entire night. If it is dire that he cannot know about your future letter, just tell him you want to watch your cat on webcam and be adamant about it.

Otherwise, his mom WILL put your cat on top of her armoire when no one is around (granted he will enjoy being up there), and he will fall and break his leg. Even though she'll eventually agree to pay for it because she was told not to put him up there in the first place, she will be bitter and resentful about it. Prevent it all by not even giving her the temptation, because she will always think she knows best and do whatever the hell she wants.

PPS: GET YOUR WISDOM TEETH OUT!! YES, you have insurance in Texas and it won't last forever. OUT OUT OUT. Otherwise look forward to many sleepless nights and painful days. Good luck!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Dear Perfectionist,

It doesn't work out with him. Still care for him and try the relationship, since it was a good experience that taught you a lot. Just be prepared that it will eventually fall apart, and it was nothing that you did.

Love Perfectionist


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Dear younger me

Don't wait til you're 19 to get drunk, stop being so well behaved and break the rules, get crazy, get out there and live a little, geezus. Also, don't let him slip away, he's special and too cute so get off your reserved *** and go out with him. 

Regards
22year old you.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Dearest Mini-Smurf,

You're an okay hombre, no matter what nonsense you tell yourself. Try to remember that other people like you more than you do, and that they don't mind if you talk to them on occasion.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Dear Kennnie,


please kill yourself by the age of 12


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

Kennnie said:


> Dear Kennnie,
> 
> please kill yourself by the age of 12


Dear little Kennnie you do that and you give up any chance of ever finding out what your life could have become. you Kill yourself your never going to get the chance to learn from your mistakes and build the life you want.

Little Kennnie grew up his life didn't turn out the way he hoped but there's still time (look at what I'm saying) you can chose to regret every moment of the past and want little Kennnie to kill himself or you can start now to give him the life you wanted for him.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Ironpain said:


> you can start now to give him the life you wanted for him.


extactly what im doin for him now


----------

